# Sticky  Hormones and IBS



## Cherrie

Much thanks to BQ, our valued very prolific member, who has found this article again for us after the system crash.

This article explains in detailed and reader-friendly language how hormones can affect IBS.

http://www.med.unc.edu/ibs/files/educational-gi-handouts/IBS%20and%20Hormones.pdf


----------

